# Perfect Mason Error Jar?? Missing Stamped Letters



## jmpraetorian

I have this jar that I picked up locally at an estate sale...it is a large (about 9" tall) blue Ball Perfect Mason jar with a 9 on the bottom. The odd thing is that some of the letters in the words "PERFECT MASON" are missing...well, they are there but you can barely see them, they are not raised, more like just an outline of the letter. 

 Does anyone know if this is a common error, if so/not what might it be worth? Thanks so much! Please reply to jmpraetorian@charter.net or here


----------



## jmpraetorian

I also just realized by an awesome link I saw here that this jar was made between 1923-1933 (no line under the word "Ball")

 I would love any help anyone could give me at all, everything is appreciated


----------



## bobclay

Hi jmpraetorian!

 Many pre WWII Ball jars with ghosted or missing letters is a fairly common occurance. When jars are made on the forming machines, the mould equipment (rings, blanks, plungers and moulds) must be periodically "swabbed" with a graphite based oil. (the swab itself looked like a big Q Tip with a wire handle and usually, each machine operator had their own secret "recipe" for the swab compound which contained oils, graphite, and sometimes sulphur to make it burn out more completely) This both cools the steel equipment to eliminate "checks" or crack defects and also improves lubricity. This steel equipment is extremely hot and when the swabbing compound hits it, most all of it burns out but leaves a fine film of graphite present. Over time this can cause a carbon buildup in the recesses of the embossing which is cut into the moulds which in turn causes weak or ghosted or in some cases, missing altogether lettering.

 Ball had just one mantra..."Waste Not, Want Not" and they were known for using equipment long past its usefullness. As long as the mould was producing a usable container it didn't matter much if the embossing itself was nearly illegible. But when  the mould HAD to be removed, it was taken to the mould repair shop and the embossing recut into the mould.

 Sorry I couldn't tell you it was worth a lot of money, but it IS a neat example of Ball's frugality.

 Bob Clay


----------



## GuntherHess

I'm not sure I would classify that as an error. Its more a manufacturing flaw.
 Stuff like that is pretty common on mason jars. Its something you can start a pretty nice collection of without spending a huge amount of money.


----------



## jmpraetorian

Thanks everyone for your great input! Truely informative! Since it doesn't seem to be a rare piece I'll probably just put it on ebay for someone who may be collecting these kind of jars like Gunther said. Thanks again!


----------



## madman

hey bob great info,  thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge  mike


----------



## bottleboy311

It is very funny but if you have a advertising item, a bottle, or any other item than a fruit jar with an error it is worth a lot if it has an error. However, if you look at the red book, 80% of the time the error jar is not worth much more than the correct jar. I saw a beer can with a miss spelling on it selling for $400.00, when the correct version was selling for omly $10.00. It is not that way with fruit jars. Yes some error jars are worth a few dollars more but in most cases they are worth abot the same. I think the reason is that so many of the error jars were made. I don't call them error jars but varriations.


 Lee


----------



## bobclay

Hi Lee,

 Boy are you right! Take in coinage for example. A 1922 Plain Lincoln or a 1937D "3 Legged Buffalo" is worth many times its non-error counterpart. But in jars, rarely is an error worth very much. I know within Ball jars, they (Ball) didn't seem to care much if there was a minor embossing error, if the container was usable, it was packed and sold like all the others.

 Sure makes for some interesting varients to look for and collect though!  )

 Bob Clay


----------



## towhead

Yup, I found a Canning Jar where PERFECT was spelled incorrectly....I think it was PEREFCT....thought I hit the Jackpot....checked EBay, and they were going for about $12.00  []


----------



## Genno62

Hi All ! Im a digger in Pa. and found a Blue canning jar with no embossing whatsoever on the jar! Totally plain! It is for sure a canning jar Ball Mason shape! Any info would be greatly appriciated! Is this a test blank that escaped the factory?Any price info? Thank You!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capsoda

Hey Charles, Welcome to the forum. It may be a product jar. I have seen several with labels and dug one with the bottom knocked out.


----------

